# Starthilfe bei Teichübernahme



## Giselberti (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo liebe Teich-Freunde, 
Mein Freund und ich sind im letzten Dezember in eine Mietwohnung mit Garten und kleinem Teich (ca. 1000-1200l, 2m x 0,7m x 0,8m) gezogen. Unser ursprünglicher Plan das Becken als Beet umzugestalten zerschlug sich schon bald, als wir die Bewohner des Teiches (6 Fische, ein überwinternder __ Grasfrosch, __ Wasserläufer uvm.) kennen lernten. 
Mit Einsetzen des Frühjahrs beobachten wir nun viele Veränderungen und merken, dass mehr und mehr Fragen auftreten so haben wir dieses Forum entdeckt. Die Vormieter wohnten hier nur ein Jahr und haben nach eigenen Angaben nicht viel am Teich gemacht und ihn selbst vom Vormieter übernommen, daher wissen wir sonst nichts über den Teich. Da wir den Teich gerne für die Bewohner mit guten Lebensbedingungen erhalten möchten, würden wir uns freuen, wenn wir hier etwas Starthilfe bekommen könnten.
Zunächst erstmal zum Teich:

  

Das Becken ist 80cm tief und einmal von einer ca. 10-15cm breiten Sumpfzone umgeben, die links mit Binsengras & __ Lilien und rechts mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt ist. An der Seite mit den __ Binsen & Lilien ist die Sumpfzone ca. 40 cm breit. Ob dort noch andere Pflanzen kommen, ist abzuwarten. Dieser Bereich ist so wie der Großteil der Sumpfzone mit Steinen ausgelegt. Hier stellt sich uns die erste Frage: *Meint ihr die Sumpfzone ist ausreichend bepflanzt und haltet ihr das Auslegen der nicht bepflanzten Stellen mit den Steinen für sinnvoll?* Unter den Steinen der 40cm Sumpfzone liegt ein dichtes Wurzelgeflecht aus dünnen Wurzeln. Erde oder feinkörniges Substrat kann ich nirgendwo erkennen, wollte allerdings auch nicht alles herausreißen und umwühlen.

                     

Auf der "rechten" Seite des Teiches, weg vom Wasserspiel steht ein Topf mit einer Seerose am Grund. Sie scheint schon Blätter zu schieben. Viel mehr ist von draußen jedoch nicht erkennbar. *Ist es sinnvoll den Topf zu heben um nachzuschauen, ob die Seerose zu stark wuchert? Wenn ja, wann wäre dafür der beste Zeitpunkt? *Momentan rankt hier Pfennigkraut ins Wasser hinein. Dort sonnen und verstecken sich unsere 6 agilen Fischfreunde gerne. Um welche Arten es sich handelt, wissen wir nicht genau, tippen jedoch auf 4 neugierige Goldfische (2 orange/goldig, 1 rosée, 1 schwarzer Jungfisch) und 2 gescheckte __ Shubunkin. Jedenfalls sind sie augenscheinlich gut durch den Winter gekommen.

Mit einem Stock habe ich auch schon kurz den Grund erforscht und etwas Laub herausgefischt, wie viel davon tatsächlich am Grund liegt, ist schwer zu sagen, ich denke aber dass es nicht all zu viel sein sollte. Am Rand haben sich vor ca. 3 Wochen einige Fadenalgen angesiedelt und Schwebealgen trüben mittlerweile die Sicht etwas. Wie ich gelesen habe, sollte das für diese Jahreszeit normal sein. Die Pumpe (1000l/Std.) + Wasserspiel lassen wir ca. eine Std. pro Tag laufen. *Wie oft sollte man eine Pumpe reinigen? Gibt es für euch andere Basics, die ihr selbst regelmäßig bei der Teichpflege beherzigt?*

Wir sind gespannt auf eure Antworten!
Viele liebe Grüße von den Giselbertis!


----------



## frank2016 (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo ihr Giselbertis 
ihr habt einen schönen Teich...
was für einen Filter habt ihr den ?

Frank


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichsuchties !
So schleicht sieht das ,“Loch“ gar nicht aus.
Die Pumpe läuft 24/7 durch und zählt nicht zu den Filtern die gereinigt werden müssen.
Sie ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Nachschauen ist natürlich erlaubt.
Alles was Dir zu groß erscheint kescherst  du raus, auch zu lange Algen.
Wenn sich die Fische alleine ernähren können ist das nicht schlecht, ein paar Leckerlie dürft ihr natürlich reichen aber nicht übertreiben.
Ihr macht das schon.


----------



## Giselberti (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank & Samorei,

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! 

Wir haben ein Gardena Filter Set 5000 (Tonne mit Plastikteilen zur Bakterienansiedlung unten, dann ein Netz mit Steinen und ein siebartiges Kunststoffkissen darüber).

Unsere Fadenalgen sind über die letzte Woche auch weniger geworden würde ich sagen. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr spannend, wie sich der Teich gerade verändert. ;-)

LG von den Giselbertis


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2017)

Einfach mal ein Jahr zurücklegen und abwarten was kommt.

Ein bisschen hier lesen und der Natur zu schauen. Wenn du Pflanzen erkennst hier im Lexikon nach schauen was es wohl sein kann.

Im nächsten Jahr bist du dann schlauer.


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein Jahr zurücklegen


Oder auch 2 oder 3, solange nichts aus dem Ruder läuft


----------



## Giselberti (1. Mai 2017)

Wir sind gerade schockiert. Waren 2 Tage weg und stellen eben fest, dass alle unsere 6 Goldfische verschwunden sind.


----------



## frank2016 (1. Mai 2017)

wo sind die hin ? 
__ Fischreiher ?


Frank


----------



## Giselberti (1. Mai 2017)

Wir nehmen es an. 
Es muss jedenfalls ein Profi gewesen sein... Es fehlt jede Spur von ihnen.  Alle weg. Das ist echt traurig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2017)

moin und willkommen in diesem Forum....
wie schon geschrieben, dass liest sich.... __ Fischreiher!
An Eurer Stelle würde ich für dieses Jahr auch erst mal keine Fische mehr einsetzen,
die Teichgröße bzw. -tiefe ist eigentlich auch nicht wirklich für Fische geeignet.
Abwarten was zuwandert, vielleicht gibt es ja später im Jahr Teichmolche oder 'ne __ Ringelnatter.
Den Bewuchs mal fotografieren, jetzt  und in 4 Wochen, dann kann man sicherlich auch schon Aussagen dazu treffen....
ansonsten ... viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2017)

Nunja - mal ganz ehrlich: In dem Teichlein sind Goldfische ja für einen  __ Reiher wie auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Wie Eva-Maria schon ganz treffend schrieb: Für Fische nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2017)

Aber der arme __ Reiher muss doch seine Kinder auch ernähren. Und sonst füttert ihr doch auch alle anderen Vögel. 
Nur dem armen Reiher gönnt ihr nichts


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur dem armen __ Reiher gönnt ihr nichts


Falsch, ich gönne dem Reiher, was er kriegen kann - auch wenn ich dafür hier im Forum schon bös angemacht wurde. Das ist halt Natur, der arme Kerl will auch nur fressen.


----------



## Giselberti (3. Mai 2017)

Eva-Maria, 

So sieht es aktuell am Teich aus! Die Sumpfzone wächst und gedeiht. Die Seerose nähert sich langsam der Oberfläche. Im Wasser lassen sich außer Algen sonst keine größeren Pflanzen entdecken.
    
Wir hatten auch Bedenken wegen der Größe und den Fischen, aber sie haben laut Vormieter schon einige Winter ganz gut überstanden. Dass sie gut durch den Winter kommen, war eig. unsere größte Sorge. An einen "Luftangriff" mitten im Dorf nahe der Bundesstraße und bei dichter Besiedlung haben wir im Traum nicht gedacht. Vor allem da der __ Reiher sich hier auch noch nie blicken ließ. Kann mir bis jetzt kaum vorstellen, dass so ein großes Tier hier landet. Vor allem weil die Fischis ja schon einige Sommer überstanden haben. Da im Frühjahr der 8m entfernte Kirschbaum stark beschnitten wurde, ist vllt. eine neue Einflugschneise frei geworden, oder der Reiher hat den Teich vorher einfach nie entdeckt.

Für den Reiher war das natürlich ein Jackpot, wie Troll20 schon sagt, will er ja auch nur sich und seine Brut ernähren. Wir freuen uns natürlich auch, dass sich die Tiere vom Mensch nicht unter kriegen lassen. Traurig sind wir natürlich trotzdem, dass wir unsere Fisch-Freunde nich schützen konnten. Man versucht ja an so vieles zu denken: Wie funktioniert so ein Teich System? was somlte man machen, um das Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu halten? Aber an den Reifer hatten wir noch nicht gedacht.
Hinterher ist man dann natürlich schlauer.


----------



## Giselberti (10. Mai 2017)

Anscheinend gibt es in unserem kleinen Teich doch mehr Schutz- und Versteckmöglichkeiten als gedacht! Nach einer Woche ohne Lebenszeichen ließen sich 5 unserer 6 Fische erspähen und für einen kurzen Moment mit Futter an die Oberfläche locken! Nach wie vor verstecken sie sich aber und sind äußerst schreckhaft und scheu. Nur unser Giselbert, der sonst neugierigste & größte __ Goldfisch ist nicht aufgetaucht. Da er immer als erster zur Stelle war, vermuten wir, dass er geräubert wurde. Unser Nachbar meinte er sah in der Vergangenheit hin und wieder __ Graureiher übers Dorf __ fliegen. Damit bleibt der __ Reiher der Hauptversächtige und wir haben sofort einen "Reiherzaun/-schreck" in Form von Angelsehne un den Teich gespannt. Da die Fishe momentan sehr vorsichtig sind, sind sie denke ich auch zudem sehr sicher.


----------



## Giselberti (25. Jan. 2018)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Update von unserem Jahr: Im Herbst wurde der 2. und orangene __ Goldfisch aus unserem Teich geräubert (die anderen 4 Fische sind noch da). Nach dem Vorfall im Mai hatten wir in 40cm Höhe eine Angelschnur rund um den Teich gezogen. Kurz nachdem wir aber im Herbst ein Netz gegen Laub drüber gelegt hatten verschwand auch unser 2.Goldi. Zufall oder nicht? Ich vermute durch das Netz wurde die durchsichtige Angelschnur ein sichtbares Hindernis.

Aber es gab auch reichlich Nachwuchs: 2 Jungfrösche und ein schwarzer Goldfisch, der allerdings im August mit ca. 3cm Körperlänge nicht mehr auftauchte. Da unser alter __ Teichfrosch im Anschluss verdächtig zugelegt hatte, haben wir ihn in Verdacht.... zumal der Jungfisch sehr scheu war. Ist das möglich? 

Michelle, einer unserer restlichen 4 Altfische zog zudem im Herbst hin und wieder ein ca. 2cm lamges Ausscheidungszipfelchen hinter sich her. Da dies schon in den Übergang zur Winterruhe begann, haben wir keine weiteren Maßnahmen ergriffen. Michelle ist derzeit nicht auszumachen, da sie am Teichgrund ruht und schwarz gefärbt ist. Habt ihr eine Idee was da los war?

Ansonsten lassen wir das Grün um den Teich herum wachsen weil die Fröscje dort gerne räubern und sich verstecken. Wir wollen gerne im Frühjahr die Sumpfzone mit großteils einheimischen Gewächsen begrünen z.b. Supfdotterblume, Supfvergissmeinnicht, __ Wasserminze oder __ Wollgras. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit wie stark diese Pflanzen wuchern oder einen anderen tollen Vorschlag?

Da keine Unterwasserpflanze auftauchte bin ich noch am überlegen eine einzusetzen zwecks Versteckmöglk. für Tiere und Wasserqualitätsverbesserer. Auch da suche ich etwas pflegeleichtes, was nicht zu stark wuchert. Ich hatte evtl. an __ Hornblatt gedacht. Habt ihr noch tolle Ideen?

Bin ganz gespannt auf eure Gedanken und Tipps! LG und entspannte Winterruhe wünschen euch die Giselbertis! ;-)


----------

